# Dellen in der Kettenstrebe



## 1337andreas (18. Juni 2007)

Sers

Mir sind gestern beim putzen 2 delle in der Linken und Rechten Kettenstrebe von meinem DDU CT aufgefallen.








Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die da rein kommen.
Der Lack ist nicht beschädigt bin auch nicht hängen geblieben oder aufgesetzt.
Ich fahr den Rahmen auch erst seit nen Paar Wochen

Meint ihr das die Stabilität darunter leidet ?
 

mfg
andreas


----------



## El-Ollinero (18. Juni 2007)

Sieht minimal aus, bist du sicher das die nicht schon von Anfang an da waren?
Die Stabilität wird darunter sicher nicht leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1337andreas (18. Juni 2007)

Als ich den Rahmen bekommen habe waren die nicht da, oder sind mir nicht aufgefalllen.
Wenn das der Stabi nix ausmacht gehts ja, aber schön isses trotzdem net :|


----------



## TinglTanglTom (18. Juni 2007)

dsa sieht man praktisch garnicht... ne echte delle sieht schon an ders aus

das is mehr ne kleine unebenheit.

wie schon gesagt wurde, stabilitätsmäsig wird sich an deinem hinterbau nichts ändern. da sich bei dieser unebenheit keine wirkliche spannung aufbauen kann.

denk nich so viel dran, dann haste auch wieder mehr spaß mit dem bike, is nur ne kleinigkeit. da wird dir sicher noch mehr mist passieren


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Juni 2007)

Wie könnt ihr erkennen, dass das nur "kleine" Dellen sind ?
Beim ersten Bild sieht man  die Tiefe der Delle gar nicht (kann man nur vermuten). Und das zweite Bild ist von oben gemacht: Wie könnt ihr da die "Tiefe" der Delle beurteilen?

Ich kann nicht sehr viel erkennen und wäre eher vorsichtig. 

Und im übrigen: Du musst irgend wo "hängengeblieben" sein: woher sollten die sonst kommen?


----------



## Paulam Strand (19. Juni 2007)

Bilder an Jürgen schicken und den die Sache beurteilen lassen.
Schon haste eine Antwort von 'nem Fachmann.
Damit will ich jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, dass TinglTanglTom keine Ahnung hätte.
But safety first!


----------



## 1337andreas (19. Juni 2007)

Hab grade ne Antwort bekommen
Der Jürgen sagt auch das es keine Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität hat.

danke euch


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. Juni 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Bilder an Jürgen schicken und den die Sache beurteilen lassen.
> Schon haste eine Antwort von 'nem Fachmann.
> Damit will ich jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, dass TinglTanglTom keine Ahnung hätte.
> But safety first!



kein thema, wobei ich in technischer mechanik und werkstofftechnik garnich so schlecht war



wenns forum den kunden nich reicht muss der cheff dran glauben  hilft nich
grüße
Tom


----------

